
SF's housing market is so out of control, 60% of tech workers can't afford homes - Sonnol53
https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-expensive-tech-workers-cant-buy-homes-2018-8
======
ec109685
According to a non-representative survey on Blind… Such shotty reporting :(

~~~
lawnchair_larry
And story likely planted by Blind

